# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  NovaWorlds' Battlemaps

## NovaWorlds

Hi there! I've been a lurker here for some time and finally built up the courage to actually post (there are SO MANY amazing map makers here!  :Feeling sick: ), but I wanted to show off a few maps I've made in the past couple of months. 












I hope to add some future maps to this thread as well. I love hearing feedback btw, and would love to know what others are looking for. I only really get feedback from the two DM's I play with, lol, so it would be nice to get some more perspectives from DM's and players alike so I can get better. 

I really appreciate your time! I always feel uncomfortable trying to bring this part up, but If you are interested in offering any support, I have a Patreon as well. Feel free to check it out to see what extras I offer and if it's of interest to you, I'd be so very grateful!

----------


## NovaWorlds

This was inspired by a really cool world my DM has built. Our party is currently at a city built on a massive tree - this is a market district of the city. I hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## Tiana

I really like the orc fortress, good job! Has a great atmosphere.

----------


## NovaWorlds

> I really like the orc fortress, good job! Has a great atmosphere.


Thank you! I'm always trying to change things up with each map so it's been interesting exploring different vibes and styles.

----------


## NovaWorlds

My next map was inspired by a few of the scenes in the Hobbit and Smaugs hoard. Enjoy!

----------


## NovaWorlds

Hi all, I've been gone for a bit, but I am back with an updated direction. I hope you like these latest designs.

----------


## NovaWorlds

My most recent map - a canals marketplace (36x49)

----------


## Bindusara

very nice!

What did you use for doing this 3D version ?

----------


## NovaWorlds

> very nice!
> 
> What did you use for doing this 3D version ?


Thanks! I use Blender and I sometimes do slight tweaks in Photoshop afterward.

----------


## NovaWorlds

My latest release is a 40x45 Fortress built into rocky, mountainous territory.  I hope you like them!

----------


## ghast

Thank you for making these maps I will use these for DND game I am hosting

----------


## houseofdexter

I like your style...has a Torchlight 2 feel to it...

----------


## NovaWorlds

Some more of my latest maps. I hope someone can make use of them! 

"Bog Dwellings"


"Winter Fairy Shrine"


"The Grand Siren Theater"


"Pumpkin Patch Cottage"

----------


## NovaWorlds

> I like your style...has a Torchlight 2 feel to it...


Thank you so much!!

----------

